# Anyone ever use those "Will Work For Food" people



## LukeOR (Feb 15, 2007)

After stocking a beast of a home a while back, it got me thinking. I've always wanted to pick up one of those guys and put em on a nice 3-400, 2 storey stock job. Hell, I'd even throw in a case of beer at the end of the day. I do remember a couple of years back showing up to tape on this job out of town. For some reason or another the job had not been scrapped yet. I saw this kid walking by and offered him a quick 50 bucks and he was more than happy to help. Actually he was awesome worker. Anyway, anyone have any good stories out there?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

If you want to expirement with guys like that all you have to do is call your local day labor company. That's where the guys who've cracked under the pressure and want out of that rat race of keeping their own street corner go.


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

I've worked for food

Before I started this job I would do work for a restaurant in exchange for dinners, but when the jobs started getting bigger I started to charge. 
"found my nitch"

Now I work for 50 restaurant chains. 

But on occasion I still swap for gift certificates


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes I have....Buyer beware. After a good outing or two, they have a tendency to "Bite the Hand That Feeds Them".


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

NEVER AGAIN, most of them just want a hand out. I offered 2hours of scrapping for 50 bucks and was told to go to hell.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Those guys are the type who will steal your sh!t and then help you look for it. Every waking moment is a con to them.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I don't think most of them want to work, they just want the money (I suspect they are all Democrats, except the ones that actually want to work).



.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Some of them aren't even homeless. They go out begging for money during the day like it's a job then go back home at night.


----------



## kirbymurphy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Not all are bad. Most are not there by choice. Have a heart. Many of us, our friends and family are one tragedy away from being homeless.*

*http://911hope.bravehost.com/*
read the bottom text


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Dustball said:


> Some of them aren't even homeless. They go out begging for money during the day like it's a job then go back home at night.


There was a TV show where they filmed these jackasses collecting money, then getting in their newer vehicle and driving to their house.


----------



## Handyman Jim (Apr 24, 2008)

If someone get injured , while working for you ,it's not going to be good. Either have insurance or use a tempoary labor agency,that is covered by insurance.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

kirbymurphy said:


> *Not all are bad. Most are not there by choice. Have a heart. Many of us, our friends and family are one tragedy away from being homeless.*
> 
> *http://911hope.bravehost.com/*
> read the bottom text


We should put tattoos on their foreheads saying bad or good so we can tell which ones are which.


.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

kirbymurphy said:


> *Most are not there by choice. *




That is an outright lie. I think you should find the people who fed you that BS and beat the crap out of them for telling you such a whopper. Then beat the crap out of yourself for believing such a whopper and for passing it on. OK, not really. But you can get my point.

Now if you want to strictly talk about the homeless not being homeless by choice then I will listen to you. But you specifically referred to those begging on the street corners. And as such, your claim is bogus.

I have been homeless too. I work with the homeless. Not with an organization because most of them are frauds designed to let people feel less guilty. But on my own. And let me tell you, the person who has no choice but to be on that street corner is extremely rare. 

And let me tell you something else, those people on the street corner? Their contempt for the homeless organizations is thick and deep. They hate them. (Not all of them but it is a common theme.)

A stinking job is not what these people need. They need help on much deeper levels than that. I treat them with respect and they know it. They trust me. But I would never hire them unless they made some drastic changes and I am not shy about telling them so. 

Craziest thing, I spare nothing with the homeless I work with. I am blunt and honest with them. If they stink, I don't pretend they don't stink. If they are drunk, I will chew them out for it. But I treat them with respect. And they love me for it. They are used to living life in the rawest, grittiest forms. And most of them despise the pandering they get from most of those who are so compassionate for the homeless. 

Yeah, don't get me started about the BS about the homeless. Wait, too late...

Just don't feed me any BS about the homeless until you are willing to regularly go to McDonalds and buy a few meals and go down under the bridge and eat with them. Or until you and your family (including kids) are willing to cook a homemade meal and do the same. None of that will make you an expert on the homeless but you will soon learn most everything being said out there is a load of BS. Then you start wondering what is driving this BS. And you finally conclude those homeless bums are right. It's to make the guilt ridden feel better about themselves.

Oh, and this part...



kirbymurphy said:


> *Many of us, our friends and family are one tragedy away from being homeless.*


Sure. And we are all one breath away from dying. And one crime away from prison. And whatever. Can you tell pseudo, feel good compassion really sets me off? I am not accusing you of it. I am just saying you are passing along crap from those who are guilty.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Sure. And we are all one breath away from dying. And one crime away from prison. And whatever. Can you tell pseudo, feel good compassion really sets me off? I am not accusing you of it. I am just saying you are passing along crap from those who are guilty.


100% Correct!!!!



MOST Homeless People that are NOT Clinically Insane, Retarded or missing body parts are there by choice. Not the choice to BE HOMELESS, just the choice to NOT WORK.

Did you say DRUGS??? It IS A CHOICE. Very difficult choice to let go of, but STILL A CHOICE.

There are PROFESSIONAL Panhandlers who live indoors with satellite TV and a microwave oven, and Gamecubes, and then there are CAREER Panhandlers who live in squalor because it is easier than coping with the rest of Society on Societies terms.


Very few are "on the street" because they have no choice.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I have the answer, make drugs legal.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

They always said.... "*America is land of Freedom*"... Sure, Freedom of Choices... and Govt don't give a damn about it either... 9/11??


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I recall reading a few years ago...homeless people are not homeless for more then 4 years. What happens after 4 years? Do they realize they are idiots for living lower then rodents and a roof over your head and a few warm meals everyday is available with a little effort?

Sorry folks, I won't give to these people, they made the choice to live on the street. As the old adage goes 'if you want something bad enough you will get it' either they don't want it or perhaps they want to live on the streets.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

many times.

20 years ago they were a decent source of dumb labor
10 years ago they were an adequate to poor source of dumb labor
3 years ago they were worthless. Their work was poor and by noon they were done.

One was honest enough to say "I get free housing, food, clothes, shoes, transportation, everything I want, except beer. If I work for four hours I can buy beer for two days."


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Chris Johnson said:


> I recall reading a few years ago...homeless people are not homeless for more then 4 years. What happens after 4 years? Do they realize they are idiots for living lower then rodents and a roof over your head and a few warm meals everyday is available with a little effort?
> 
> Sorry folks, I won't give to these people, they made the choice to live on the street. As the old adage goes 'if you want something bad enough you will get it' either they don't want it or perhaps they want to live on the streets.


Yup!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Project_Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

We hired one last summer for a rehab of a small home and it was not good.....the pattern was he would show up to work one or two days in a row then you would not see him for 4 or 5, when he did show up he had to be supervised VERY closely otherwise tools wound up in the garbage can or he would take a smoke break and do nothing when alone, unsupervised.

Babysitting retards aint my idea of a productive work day.


----------

